# Lack of Weight Gain and Dietary Supplements



## MissMetric (Dec 5, 2012)

Right now I have Talos eating Orijen large breed puppy (he was on Eukanuba small breed at the breeder), but I've noticed that he's looking a bit thin around the hip areas. 

It's a very high protein food, and the breeder's excuse for feeding that food was that when he put them on high protein diets, his dogs didn't gain weight. 

Talos is very high energy, and his line works, and part of what the breeder said was that because his dogs are constantly in go mode they just burn that sort of energy too fast to put on weight. 

So I'm wondering if there is something I can do to supplement his diet without switching him to a lesser grade kibble. Any sort of food or treats that help this? 

I know that Acana has some grain and less protein, but in other way he's doing so well on the Orijen and he loves it, so I'd really rather not switch his food unless I have to. We just went to the vet, so he's totally healthy.

Oh, he's 10 weeks old and 20 lbs, BUT two weeks ago at 8 weeks old he was 17.7 I think. So he really hasn't gained much weight in that time. 

Any help is appreciated! I might just be worried over nothing, but he's my first puppy and so I'm trying to do what's best for him.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

How much is he eating?

Have you done a fecal test to make sure he doesn't have any parasites?

His weight sounds about right, my girl was gaining roughly 2-3 lbs a week for the first few months. 

If the vet wasn't concerned, you probably don't need to be. Also, it's better for them to be a bit lean, you don't want too much weight on those growing joints.


----------



## MissMetric (Dec 5, 2012)

He eats about 2 1/2 cups a day, as per recommendation of the bag. ^^ 

He definitely does not have parasites, he had a full fecal done. And the problem is, we just saw a vet tech this time. He was just getting his second set of shots, so I don't know what she would say about it. 

I do want to keep him lean, but I was just hoping the breeder wasn't right and that I need to change his food to something with a bunch of corn/grain.


----------



## Geno0125 (Aug 5, 2021)

Dang my was 9lbs at 8 weeks and 17lbs at 12 weeks I feel like he needs to eat more but had a vet appointment today ans she said he looked good


----------

